# the horn needs to stfu



## digler (Mar 22, 2007)

i have a 97 hb and something in the steering wheel rattles everytime i turn. the truck drives fine but then everytime i turn the trucks horn automatically sounds until i unwind the steering wheel. its funny at first but after a while its just pretty embarassing...

whats the deal i think something in the column is loose or something


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you probably have a screw loose making contact to the horn connection on turns.


----------



## digler (Mar 22, 2007)

probably now i just gotta figure out how to fix it but thats probably gonna involve messing with the airbags but theres gotta be another way


----------



## BlizzardStormSR (Mar 22, 2007)

cut the ground wire on the horn... temp fix until you can get behind there.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a weight that came loose (was attached to the strg wheel) pull the strg wheel, throw out the weight, put strg wheel back on and your good to go!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't cut it, just go to the horn itself and unplug the connector. Should be a single female spade with a rubber cover, if no cover be sure to protect it from grounding out on any surrounding metal. Be careful when you dig into the steering wheel, disconnect the battery first and make sure the wheel itself is not loose by checking for on/off slop, not rotational.

Not sure but a loose center steering wheel nut might just need tightening. Do the signals work correctly? Return to center, shut off, stay in the up position for signaling right turns? Probably not it, just curious, I believe all signal components are non-conductive inside the collum. 

There is a pin that is metal used to conduct the signal for the horn, if it came out or is broke it could sound the horn when turning and rattle because it would always be on the bottom of the collum. If that is the case though, the horn would not work when you want to use it, unless turned as stated. Good Luck, Z


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a 97 that did the same thing. The weight under the air bag module came apart and started clunking around. It's not available from Nissan w/out purchasing the whole steering wheel. Like SPEEDO mentions, just unbolt it and toss it. You'll never know it's missing! The air bag is no big deal. Just disconnect the negative battery cable and let the vehicle sit for about ten minutes. There's two side panels on the steering wheel that need to be removed (and the cruise switch, as applies). You then need to remove the two, T50 tamperproof torx bolts and the air bag module lifts straight up. Disconnect the electrical connections and place it in a safe place, face up.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a quick airbag safety tip to add. Do all your work sitting in a chair next to the car and reaching in through the door. This is better than working while sitting in the driver's seat, because if the airbag does go off, you will not be in the line of fire. I imagine that an airbag going off at the wrong time could sink a screwdriver pretty far into your eyeball, which would not be fun.

Fred


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Fred. _Safety first!
_
So THAT is what that rattle in my steering wheel is! *If I disconnect the battery do I still have to worry about the airbag deploying?* 

I'm nervous to mess with the steering wheel but I I need to pull it as my horn contacts need cleaning, the airbag cover or whatever looks crooked, and the rattling noise is making me nuts. Gotta get that rattling weight out as it may be interfering with the horn to go down enough to make contact and thus complete the circuit...


----------



## Pinina (May 13, 2009)

did you get it fixed?
i am trying to fix my rattle.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u are bipolar and the pissed part of you takes control while turning and honks the horn...

take your medication....


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

had same problem. smj999smj has the solution


----------

